# 67 Lemans Body Mount Locations?



## Morris31 (May 12, 2020)

Ive read for 2 days and searched for exact body mount locations on this 67 Lemans. Does anyone have a schematic or diagram showing locations of all the body mounts?? Any help would be much appreciated before I start tearing into it... Thank you


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

This is in the service manual


----------



## Morris31 (May 12, 2020)

Awesome... I don't have a service manual. But I see that I am missing #5. Thank you for your response!!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, a Factory Service Manual is a must, Check EPAY good used come up now & then, which IMO are far better than the REPRO trash.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Two manuals everyone should have at a minimum
Service Manual
Fisher Body Manual

Project cars need this too.
Assembly Manual


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

When you say you are missing #5, what do you mean? Do you mean you don’t have bolts in those locations?

If so, that is probably correct. When I did my 67 GTO, there were no bolts in that location, just rubber pads. 

I don’t know how stock you want to make this, but to be exact, that spot probably shouldn’t be bolted down. When I did mine, I did add a bolt there figuring that the added support to the frame couldn’t hurt, but it wasn’t the way it came stock.

If you order one of the bushing kits, you will get 14 of the same black bushings. As you can see from the picture, there are different types and colors for the different locations. I couldn’t find the colored ones anywhere. I know they are out there because I occasionally see them on concourse restorations. Probably pretty expensive. 

If you just buy the standard black bushings, you will have to cut down the bushings for position 3 as those holes are smaller than all the rest.

Good luck.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Same here on my 67 lemans hole number 5 is just a drop in bushing. 

But, isn't there a bushing at the radiator core support too?


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, but it is a different bushing and didn’t come with my kit. I had to buy it separately.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

